# Obama's Radicalism Is Killing the Dow



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123629969453946717.html



> A financial crisis is the worst time to change the foundations of American capitalism.
> 
> it's hard not to see the continued sell-off on Wall Street and the growing fear on Main Street as a product, at least in part, of the realization that our new president's policies are designed to radically re-engineer the market-based U.S. economy, not just mitigate the recession and financial crisis.
> The illusion that Barack Obama will lead from the economic center has quickly come to an end. Instead of combining the best policies of past Democratic presidents -- John Kennedy on taxes, Bill Clinton on welfare reform and a balanced budget, for instance -- President Obama is returning to Jimmy Carter's higher taxes and Mr. Clinton's draconian defense drawdown.
> ...




i'd ask for actual discussion rather than "well you didn't have a problem when..." talk but i know better. this is more for those who will actually take the time to read before flaming.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

sigh.not now but in a few years this will all come back to bite us in the ass.mccain is as liberal as they come but obama just takes the cake.
im sure everyone will still blame bush though.everyone loves a scapegoat.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Id like to point some thing out here. Obama was crying when the BANKS where renting jets to go to Vegas for a meeting. saying they cant ask for Tax payers mony and rent jets. Fine I get that.

THEN Obama rents jets once the stimulus plan passes to go have dinner with the pope for his staff. Coast? 10k an HOUR on tax payers money.

Any body else see some thing worng here or is it just me?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

yep, obama's been in office for a month and its all his fault







:laugh:







Give it a year before you post this crap, this countries a.d.d isn't that bad..

..Btw if you're going to take any of bushes adviser's criticism seriously I'd start with Phil Gramm. Maybe we can get an explanation also on why he insisted depression era regulation's be lifted while both consolidating the market under one gigantic corporate ass rape and giving wallstreet a green light to not even bother with a condom. Funny how this former texan republican and "Bush" and "Mccain" adviser is also now an executive for one of those very same heavy hitting banks currently under investigation for helping the 1% of the wealthiest in this country evade billions of dollars in taxes. Lubed and fueled by your enrons and delivered by your Mccains and Bush's for the last decade.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gramm-Leach-Bliley_Act
_
The Gramm-Leach-Bliley Act, also known as the Gramm-Leach-Bliley Financial Services Modernization Act, Pub.L. 106-102, 113 Stat. 1338, enacted November 12, 1999, is an Act of the United States Congress which repealed part of the Glass-Steagall Act of 1933, opening up competition among banks, securities companies and insurance companies. The Glass-Steagall Act prohibited a bank from offering investment, commercial banking, and insurance services.

The Gramm-Leach-Bliley Act (GLBA) allowed commercial and investment banks to consolidate. For example, Citibank merged with Travelers Group, an insurance company, and in 1998 formed the conglomerate Citigroup, a corporation combining banking and insurance underwriting services under brands including Smith-Barney, Shearson, Primerica and Travelers Insurance Corporation. This combination, announced in 1993 and finalized in 1994, would have violated the Glass-Steagall Act and the Bank Holding Company Act by combining insurance and securities companies, if not for a temporary waiver process [1]. The law was passed to legalize these mergers on a permanent basis. Historically, the combined industry has been known as the financial services industry._

http://www.abcnews.go.com/Blotter/story?id...4214&page=1

_Federal regulators should consider revoking the US banking license of the giant Swiss Bank UBS because of its role in helping wealthy Americans evade billions of dollars in taxes, Sen. Carl Levin (D-MI) told ABC News today.

"I don't think that any bank that goes to the extent that UBS has gone through to avoid doing what their agreements with the United States require them to do, should be allowed to continue to do business unless they clean up their act," Levin said.

UBS's role in arranging "undeclared" accounts for an estimated 19,000 US citizens was one focus of a hearing by the Senate Permanent Subcommittee on Investigations, chaired by Levin today. The role of the LGT bank, owned by the royal family of Liechtenstein, was also investigated.

(click here to read the full Senate investigative report)

Levin said UBS practices resulted in its U.S. clients maintaining undeclared Swiss accounts that collectively held "$18 billion dollars in assets that have been kept secret from the the IRS." _

http://www.newsweek.com/id/145011

_Former Texas Sen. Phil Gramm has emerged as the key behind-the-scenes economics/Wall Street guy for John McCain and is being touted as the treasury secretary in waiting. Since 2002, Gramm has been an executive with the U.S. operations of UBS, the giant Swiss Bank. An unintentionally hilarious interview with Gramm on the Wall Street Journal editorial page last week asserted that Gramm has "been a key instigator of some of the biggest money-making UBS deals of recent years." The interview was noteworthy not just for first-class butt-kissing, but for deliberately gliding over the avalanche of disasters in the past year that has turned UBS from a respected Swiss titan of discretion and risk management into a laughingstock. As this one-year chart shows, UBS's stock lost nearly 70 percent of its value and now stands at levels not seen since 2002, when Gramm signed up. _


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

It's Bush's fault.

In all seriousness, my wife has never been an alarmist or anyhting like that, but even she is afraid of the way things going.

We have begun stock piling munitions, food, water, first aid, etc. I dont think people realize how close we are to complete chaos. We are very vulnerable right now. All it would take is another 9/11 sized terror attack, a major disruption in the supply of oil, or another couple weeks of a down slide like this on the DOW and it would be safe to say the sh*t has hit the fan.

Some people might say, "well we made it through the Greadt Depression, we can do it again." People have to be CRAZY to think thats true! Back then, most people were very self reliant. Today, most people wouldnt know how to wipe their own ass with out govt assistance or would have a total melt down if they dont get their morning mocha latte.

Plastic "coffins"....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> It's Bush's fault.
> 
> In all seriousness, my wife has never been an alarmist or anyhting like that, but even she is afraid of the way things going.
> 
> ...










figures


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> It's Bush's fault.
> 
> In all seriousness, my wife has never been an alarmist or anyhting like that, but even she is afraid of the way things going.
> 
> ...


Theres too many to blame to point fingers at one person. I don't care if people don't know how to wipe their own asses, their about to learn, if they don't f*ck em. I honestly love that we're in a recession/depression/ what ever you want to call it. It gives people a chance to get their heads out of their asses and think for a damn second.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

^ couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Some people might say, "well we made it through the Greadt Depression, we can do it again." People have to be CRAZY to think thats true! Back then, most people were very self reliant. Today, most people wouldnt know how to wipe their own ass with out govt assistance or would have a total melt down if they dont get their morning mocha latte.


Personally I'd have to disagree with that. While there are alot of people who couldn't feed themselves without McDonalds, there's still quite a few hicks like us to can survive with a gun, a knife and a piece of flint if need be.:nod: People like us will survive. The people who aren't won't. Maybe I'm being a hardass but I can't say that would be a bad thing.
Nice to know I'm not the only paranoid guy stocking up on ammo.:laugh:


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The most pressing problem right now is the toxic assets of the banks. They are growing in their toxicity the more the stock market crashes. Obama - and Bush - have tried to put off the problem by a series of bailouts, which only aggrivate the problem, since it's the nature of credit flow and the money supply in this country that are at the root of the problem. Players in the credit game have been able to feast on higly levereged debt for too long. When they get bailed out, they simply go back to the irrational behavior that got them there in the first place. Also, each time a bailout occurs the govt gets a greater stake in banks like Citigroup. This recks the confidence of the stock market, which is already wrecked by Obama's plan to raise taxes on anyone earning over 250k. Well who the hell hires and pays people to work other than the people who can afford to invest in the first place.

Obama will feed the public sector with printed money, foreign borrowing, and higher taxes(the funding can't come from anywhere else), and the private sector hiring will continue to plummet. Just look at the recent growth in govt jobs and decline in private sector jobs in the last year. The natural result would be less and less tax payers to feed the public trough for govt jobs and works, then more and more countries calling out foreign debt, and then a slew of printed money followed by runaway inflation. Someone needs to stop this idiot president before he destroys the economy.

The problem in the toxic banking industry goes beyond parties. It got going under Clinton, flourished under Bush, and is now at its' watershed. Just because Bush sucked does not excuse Obama's policies.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

whats with this theory that the government is going to print money wildly and ruin the value of the dollar? has anyone noticed the dow has gone down over 50% from 2007? or that house prices have fallen an average of what, 28%? trillions of dollars have been washed from the economy...they no longer exist...only the bad debt that they resemble. there is no money to go around...

as far as increasing stake in banks, there's no confidence in banks right now, without the bank, who's guaranteeing your assets?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> whats with this theory that the government is going to print money wildly and ruin the value of the dollar? has anyone noticed the dow has gone down over 50% from 2007? or that house prices have fallen an average of what, 28%? trillions of dollars have been washed from the economy...they no longer exist...only the bad debt that they resemble. there is no money to go around...
> 
> as far as increasing stake in banks, there's no confidence in banks right now, without the bank, who's guaranteeing your assets?


How do you think the govt is financing all these bailouts and insuring all these overly levereged credit instruments? They can only tax so much of our income - although I'm sure they'd take it all if they could. They print excess money with no gold to back it up. The temporary cut in fuel prices - and the deflation of homes values are different aspects of the crisis. Most everything else is overvalued. MRIs, washers and dryers, root canals, high-def TVs, copier machines: none of them are reflections of a market prices but are instead overvalued examples of the flooding of the economy with easy money, artificiially low interest rates, and debtors' mentality. Paid for a plummer lately or a new furnace? Money is quickly losing its' value. And with the flood of govt entitlements they'll have to print more money to cover all the promised benefits to state employees with prvate sector employment lapsing. Mark my words: Obama goes down like Carter did after 4 years.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

The market looks to the future, the future is bleak. We got the socialist we deserves.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Fargo said:


> whats with this theory that the government is going to print money wildly and ruin the value of the dollar? has anyone noticed the dow has gone down over 50% from 2007? or that house prices have fallen an average of what, 28%? trillions of dollars have been washed from the economy...they no longer exist...only the bad debt that they resemble. there is no money to go around...
> 
> as far as increasing stake in banks, there's no confidence in banks right now, without the bank, who's guaranteeing your assets?


*How do you think the govt is financing all these bailouts and insuring all these overly levereged credit instruments?* They can only tax so much of our income - although I'm sure they'd take it all if they could. They print excess money with no gold to back it up. The temporary cut in fuel prices - and the deflation of homes values are different aspects of the crisis. Most everything else is overvalued. MRIs, washers and dryers, root canals, high-def TVs, copier machines: none of them are reflections of a market prices but are instead overvalued examples of the flooding of the economy with easy money, artificiially low interest rates, and debtors' mentality. Paid for a plummer lately or a new furnace? Money is quickly losing its' value. And with the flood of govt entitlements they'll have to print more money to cover all the promised benefits to state employees with prvate sector employment lapsing. Mark my words: Obama goes down like Carter did after 4 years.
[/quote]

have you ever heard of bonds?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Piranha Dan said:


> Some people might say, "well we made it through the Greadt Depression, we can do it again." People have to be CRAZY to think thats true! Back then, most people were very self reliant. Today, most people wouldnt know how to wipe their own ass with out govt assistance or would have a total melt down if they dont get their morning mocha latte.


Personally I'd have to disagree with that. While there are alot of people who couldn't feed themselves without McDonalds, there's still quite a few hicks like us to can survive with a gun, a knife and a piece of flint if need be.:nod: People like us will survive. The people who aren't won't. Maybe I'm being a hardass but I can't say that would be a bad thing.
Nice to know I'm not the only paranoid guy stocking up on ammo.:laugh:
[/quote]

The way i see it now we have 2 groups gun/ammo owners and avg joe. In a year or 2 still the same groups but now its the well fed/alive and the starving/dead. I hope im wrong but ive been right on everything else goin on so far and this is not gonna end well. I know ive been called crazy over and over in the last year to have the same people call me a genious just days later.
And jd7.62 i know what u say the trains have been spotted and photographed by some of my own family in pac nw


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Fargo said:


> whats with this theory that the government is going to print money wildly and ruin the value of the dollar? has anyone noticed the dow has gone down over 50% from 2007? or that house prices have fallen an average of what, 28%? trillions of dollars have been washed from the economy...they no longer exist...only the bad debt that they resemble. there is no money to go around...
> 
> as far as increasing stake in banks, there's no confidence in banks right now, without the bank, who's guaranteeing your assets?


How do you think the govt is financing all these bailouts and insuring all these overly levereged credit instruments? They can only tax so much of our income - although I'm sure they'd take it all if they could. They print excess money with no gold to back it up. The temporary cut in fuel prices - and the deflation of homes values are different aspects of the crisis. Most everything else is overvalued. MRIs, washers and dryers, root canals, high-def TVs, copier machines: none of them are reflections of a market prices but are instead overvalued examples of the flooding of the economy with easy money, artificiially low interest rates, and debtors' mentality. Paid for a plummer lately or a new furnace? Money is quickly losing its' value. And with the flood of govt entitlements they'll have to print more money to cover all the promised benefits to state employees with prvate sector employment lapsing. Mark my words: Obama goes down like Carter did after 4 years.
[/quote]

btw, money is not losing it's value...a house that used to cost 500,000 dollars now costs 250,000 dollars. the only reason it was 500,000 dollars was because houses were easy to get...call a bank, get a job at mcdonalds, get a mansion. the dollar is in huge demand, and not enough supply, unfortunately, trillions of dollars have been vaporized. they no longer exist, and therefore there's less total dollars for the world to fight over...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The cost of housing went down because it was artificially infalted in the first place because of the Fed's artificial maintaining of low interest rates. Homes cannot go back up because they were never worth their inflated value in the first place. Goods and services, like medical care, appliances, and repairs, are another story. Your'e ingoring the fact that a simple crown for one's tooth is now over 800 bucks, or that a copier repairman charges 125 bucks an hour. Money continues to lose its' value because in a printing press monetary system the cost of too much money chasing too few goods is consistently passed from sector of the ecnomy to another. Even private piano teachers are trying to get away with charging 70 dollars an hours so they can pay off their overpriced cars and credit card debt. The whole financial system is broken. That's why free health care will not be free; the cost is just passed on to the taxpayer. So what's OBama's sollution? - have the govt. step in. Health care is high because one, the doling out of research and patents through monopoly and govt intervention restricts competition and jacks up cost; and two, because of a printing press economy, which inflates the cost of all scarce resources. Taxing the public to keep the cost down is simply robbing peter to pay paul.

And Bonds by themselves are not going to finance this multi-trillion dollar Obamacide because most of the public is paranoid about putting any large sums of money in the hands of the govt or the banks. That leaves the purchasing of these instruments to foreign lenders, who eventually will start calling out the debts. That is when the printing press will go haywire; it will have no other choice, and you'll see hyper inflation. Mark my words, Obama's stimulus packacge will be a failure and he won't get reelected.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IF2AOHEHxU...feature=related


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh Noes

/grabs tin foil hat and a crucifix and makes a racoon sammich

We're all goings to die!

f*cking retards :laugh:

P.S Any of you assholes go food shopping lately? Groceries are friggin dirt cheap, gas is dirt cheap, whats the problem lol I'm loving it.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^just my random note......but you come off very "toolish" sometimes.....


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Seems like everyone thinks the world is coming to an end. Maybe what people consider a society but thats about it. I can hunt for my food grow my own garden, honestly if thats all I had to do to survive Id be happy. Beats gettn upo every Fn day to work at a job I could care less about makn money to do what but crap I generally dont need. House has a wood stove so Id be warm in the winters. People care about money waay to much. Part of me wants the market to basically blow up and go bye bye. Serves all those lazy asses right thinking they can make money by not working and just investing in stocks, dumbasses. AS stated th ereason were in the position is because the govnmt just keeps getting more and more money printed with nothing ot back it up. That would be liek me goign and gettign a $20k loan everyday jsut for the F of it. Im sure as hell never going to pay that off kinda like whats going on now. WE are permanentaly in debt until we stop paying the federal bank to print our money. ITs not even part of the US government its some private bank.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Liquid said:


> Oh Noes
> 
> /grabs tin foil hat and a crucifix and makes a racoon sammich
> 
> ...


They aren't going to be cheap forever. All the experts are saying the bailouts are going to cause massive inflation. The first time people go to the grocery store and find that a loaf of bread is now $10.00 there's going to be problems.
A good percentage of the populace (not just the USA but the entire developed world) are like rats in a terrarium. They're only happy as long as someone is providing them with their daily dose of food, water and clean bedding. Ever seen what happens to a bunch of rats in a terrarium when you stop feeding them?
Maybe I am just being a f*cking retard. But you know what? Better to have it and not need it then need it and not have it. It's not like I'm building a bunker or anything either. I just buy a few extra canned goods every time I got to the grocery store and picked up a 1000 rounds for the Panther. If I need it, then I have it. If it turns out I was paranoid then I've got plenty of ammo to go plink with on the weekends and I can save myself a shopping trip somewhere down the road.
--<edit>--
By the way, raccoons don't taste very good. Possum's way better.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

SeedlessOne said:


> ^^^just my random note......but you come off very "toolish" sometimes.....


random note^^ you're a f*cking retard and these "dooms day" threads are ridiculous. $10. for a loaf of bread lol I'll believe it when I see it. Pfff you can always make your own bread to go with your racoon sammiches lol.. Y2K Y2K! Quick everyone load up on your saran wrap and the duck tape lol.. Gas just went down another 2 cents. Cost of living is at an all time low. Unless you've been fired or work at mcdonalds I don't see what the problem is. If you've been fired I guess its time to find another job or take your ass back to school. Not time to run around with a tin foil hat on blaming everyone else for your short comings lol. Personally I'm enjoying everything being so dirt cheap, a lot of opportunities out there and I'm loving it. If you're a dead beat retard its your own fault, but this backwards way of thinking has gone beyond amusement and remains just another giant flat out pathetic excuse. Hmmm lets load up on ammunition then complaining about the cost of a non existent 10 dollar loaf of bread lol go figure. You want a reason to shoot at sh*t? Do the world a favor and put yourself out of your own misery imo lol.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Liquid said:


> Oh Noes
> 
> /grabs tin foil hat and a crucifix and makes a racoon sammich
> 
> ...


The problem is a lot of groceries are going cheap, but a lot are going much more expensive, too.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Oh Noes
> 
> /grabs tin foil hat and a crucifix and makes a racoon sammich
> 
> ...


The problem is a lot of groceries are going cheap, but a lot are going much more expensive, too.
[/quote]

My deal is I shop for all the meat and breads, my wife shops for the other sh*t this way she can work her bargaining bullshit and I won't have a problem with it. I can tell you first hand, where I'm at roasts, grade a prime cuts, chicken ect. are maintaining at a cheap as hell price. What I used to spend on $200 worth of meat I'm now spending half that on a bi weekly basis.. I do spend $5. for a loaf of bread







Artuso's finest Italian bread which used to go for 10 bucks a pop. But that's more of a preference. Pretty sure your average loaf of bread which she buy's goes for $2. or less pending if you shop in bulk stores which she does.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, I am with Liquid on this one. It's a downturn in the economy. Yeah it's bad, but it will turn around. I am really not that worried, in fact i just dropped 5K into my IRA last week. I am betting that the market is close to the bottom..... we shall see!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Seems like everyone thinks the world is coming to an end. Maybe what people consider a society but thats about it. I can hunt for my food grow my own garden, honestly if thats all I had to do to survive Id be happy. Beats gettn upo every Fn day to work at a job I could care less about makn money to do what but crap I generally dont need. House has a wood stove so Id be warm in the winters. People care about money waay to much. Part of me wants the market to basically blow up and go bye bye. Serves all those lazy asses right thinking they can make money by not working and just investing in stocks, dumbasses. AS stated th ereason were in the position is because the govnmt just keeps getting more and more money printed with nothing ot back it up. That would be liek me goign and gettign a $20k loan everyday jsut for the F of it. Im sure as hell never going to pay that off kinda like whats going on now. WE are permanentaly in debt until we stop paying the federal bank to print our money. ITs not even part of the US government its some private bank.


I'm a f**kin' ******* who likes to snowboard and ride dirt bikes. But I live to play hockey. I like to go camping and hang out with the boys, do some fishing, shoot some sh*t and just f**kin' chillin' I guess. Ya f*ck with me I'll kick ass."


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

For those of you that think you can fish and hunt for food if the SHTF you are DEAD wrong. It would take no time for animals such as deer to be eaten up and the fish, fished out of our waters.

If you can grow it, you best be willing to kill to protect it.

I do doubt it will ever come to that and I hope it doesnt. In my personal opinion the worse we could see is some violent protests from lower class when they wont get hired because their "rich" bosses (small business ownsers) are so taxed to death they cant hire them. Theses protests will stem from what they thought "he" would give "them" if he was elected. When "they" find out that, that aint happening they will do what they are good at, besides making babies and taxing the welfare system of course.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Seems like everyone thinks the world is coming to an end. Maybe what people consider a society but thats about it. I can hunt for my food grow my own garden, honestly if thats all I had to do to survive Id be happy. Beats gettn upo every Fn day to work at a job I could care less about makn money to do what but crap I generally dont need. House has a wood stove so Id be warm in the winters. People care about money waay to much. Part of me wants the market to basically blow up and go bye bye. Serves all those lazy asses right thinking they can make money by not working and just investing in stocks, dumbasses. AS stated th ereason were in the position is because the govnmt just keeps getting more and more money printed with nothing ot back it up. That would be liek me goign and gettign a $20k loan everyday jsut for the F of it. Im sure as hell never going to pay that off kinda like whats going on now. WE are permanentaly in debt until we stop paying the federal bank to print our money. ITs not even part of the US government its some private bank.


I'm a f**kin' ******* who likes to snowboard and ride dirt bikes. But I live to play hockey. I like to go camping and hang out with the boys, do some fishing, shoot some sh*t and just f**kin' chillin' I guess. Ya f*ck with me I'll kick ass."
[/quote]

Bush invested in corporate America and bailed out wall street with absolutely no accountability. Obama is holding wall street accountable furthering criminal investigations while matching bush's bailout with an investment in education and main street itself. The president we're stuck with? Your other option was Mccain who was ready to have his top economic adviser "Phil Gramm" of all people, a bonified "wall street thug" and one of the direct contributors to the current economic stasis, replace Paulson as secretary or treasury. Lol you really don't have any idea how good of hands you're in compared to the direction this country could have went under a Mccain. At least give it more then a few weeks before all the "We're doomed" tin foiled ass lube..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> For those of you that think you can fish and hunt for food if the SHTF you are DEAD wrong. It would take no time for animals such as deer to be eaten up and the fish, fished out of our waters.
> 
> If you can grow it, you best be willing to kill to protect it.
> 
> I do doubt it will ever come to that and I hope it doesnt. In my personal opinion the worse we could see is some violent protests from lower class when they wont get hired because their "rich" bosses (small business ownsers) are so taxed to death they cant hire them. Theses protests will stem from what they thought "he" would give "them" if he was elected. When "they" find out that, that aint happening they will do what they are good at, besides making babies and taxing the welfare system of course.


You actually swim in that drool don't you. lol sorry but these fears are fears of that same someone you just described. Low class trash







. I am a "small business ownser lol". Still running with the same crew and my tax's were done this year by the same person that's done my tax's for the last 4 years and I actually made out a hell of a lot better this year then I did last year. This maybe do to a few extra big jobs I picked up but I haven't gotten this so called foreseen ass rape and I'm out of NY of all places







.. So tell us what really happened, walmart lay you off? So now you're forced to grow corn? You do know there are many other options out there right lol. I'm guessing if you were good for anything other then drooling on yourself you wouldn't be having whatever problem you're so eloquently trying to express here now would you.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> For those of you that think you can fish and hunt for food if the SHTF you are DEAD wrong. It would take no time for animals such as deer to be eaten up and the fish, fished out of our waters.
> 
> If you can grow it, you best be willing to kill to protect it.
> 
> I do doubt it will ever come to that and I hope it doesnt. In my personal opinion the worse we could see is some violent protests from lower class when they wont get hired because their "rich" bosses (small business ownsers) are so taxed to death they cant hire them. Theses protests will stem from what they thought "he" would give "them" if he was elected. When "they" find out that, that aint happening they will do what they are good at, besides making babies and taxing the welfare system of course.


yeah, i can see that whole 3% more on excess of 250,000 dollars per year killing small businesses for sure. 3%, that's enough to cripple an economy...im grabbing a gun i tell ya, gonna order a couple thousand yards of cement too so i can build a bunker.

fargo, the money is gone, houses were backed by a piece of paper that said you owe x dollars. called a mortgage. houses are worth half as much as they were, but those people still owe that money...TRILLIONS of dollars have disappeared from the formerly artificial economy that we were running on...the only way to cushion the fall is to inject a lot of money back into the economy. loans, credit...etc...those are what drive growth in the private sector...without borrowing ability the middle-class (the vast majority of small business owners) will go down the toilet, and you're already seeing it.

getting back to making things extinct...look man, people have been hunting and killing things for thousands of years, as have lions, tigers and bears, as have sharks, hawks and eagles, alligators, toads, snakes, and everything else that lives, what makes you think that "now" we're all going to die?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

If anything bad really happens, some of the gun guys will end shooting themselves in the foot. Just buying an AR and lots of ammo, does not make one self sustaining.

Just a thought.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Im a little concerned i still have a job but money is becoming harder and harder to come by and live on, i barely make enough to pay my bills, eat and drive to be able to earn a living.

i believe its everyones responsibility to provide for themselves and their family, it is not the general populations job to work themselves to the bone so someone more well off can continue to be more well off.

Each man is responsible for their life if people are so unhappy with the way government is ran then the people need to do something to usher in change, and that doesnt mean voting in someone who has catchy slogans and a charming demeanor, it means quit being bullied by your government and start pushing back.

i dont want to derail but has anyone heard of the NWO, and the pillars that look like stonehenge with the NWO laws??? creepy!!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

armac said:


> If anything bad really happens, some of the gun guys will end shooting themselves in the foot. Just buying an AR and lots of ammo, does not make one self sustaining.
> 
> Just a thought.


Holy flaming crotches in hell







Armac has a very valid point there. You've just given me a reason to celebrate tonight :laugh: and I believe I owe you a drink


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Liquid, no comment. The fact that all you can do is bash Bush and then you say you did better this year (2008) on taxes under BUSH'S policies makes you a complete moron as I am referring to OBAMA'S policies which has yet to affect you tax wise. You have to be the biggest tool bag on this Earth.

R1, Youre first two paragraphs are contradicting each other. On one hand you are saying its ok to tax the SBOs an extra 3% on top of their already unfair tax burden , but the second paragraph you are saying we need to print more money (inflation) to save the SBOs?

As for the killing for food, I dont say we will make things go extinct, I am just saying that there is no way nature could sustain even half of the 350+ million people in this country for long

I cant remember which liberal hell hole you live in (Mass or NJ) either way take NJ for example. The tiny state of NJ has nearly 9,000,000 people!! There is NO WAY the natural resources would sustain 9,000,000 for long. Youd be resorting to eating rats and rats with wings in no time compared to say Alaska.

Again, let me reitterate for the thick headed retards like Liquid, I DO NOT BELIEVE THE ABOVE SCENARIO WILL EVER HAPPEN. I am merely pointing out the fact that too many people, especially in the burbs, think they can "go back to nature" to survive such a scenario, but that just aint happening.



armac said:


> If anything bad really happens, some of the gun guys will end shooting themselves in the foot. Just buying an AR and lots of ammo, does not make one self sustaining.
> 
> Just a thought.


You got that right!

Though Id rather have my AKs and a few thousand rounds of ammo and a decent supply of food, water, and other supplies then all the food, water, and supplies id ever need and no guns or ammo!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> Liquid, no comment. The fact that all you can do is bash Bush and then you say you did better this year (2008) on taxes under BUSH'S policies makes you a complete moron as I am referring to OBAMA'S policies which has yet to affect you tax wise. You have to be the biggest tool bag on this Earth.


I also said It's due to few big jobs I took on there smiley lol. And you've only reinforced my idea here that you're a good for nothing retard. You admit that none of obama's policy's have had enough time to actually make a difference, you defend bush who's done everything in his power to cut you out of the pie. I mean really, if you've been reduced to "growing your own food" Bush has never been any kind of friend to you or your kind lol. And here you are babbling on about having to protect your tomatos ffs from gang bangers with your arsenal :laugh: .I mean do you actually hear yourself think sometimes? just for a second?? I'm no doctor but you need help lol.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Liquid said:


> If anything bad really happens, some of the gun guys will end shooting themselves in the foot. Just buying an AR and lots of ammo, does not make one self sustaining.
> 
> Just a thought.


Holy flaming crotches in hell







Armac has a very valid point there. You've just given me a reason to celebrate tonight :laugh: and I believe I owe you a drink








[/quote]

I thought we may be agreeing, but I was concerned that I might be ill and was not thinking clearly.

Wow it must be cold down below somewhere............


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

armac said:


> If anything bad really happens, some of the gun guys will end shooting themselves in the foot. Just buying an AR and lots of ammo, does not make one self sustaining.
> 
> Just a thought.


Holy flaming crotches in hell







Armac has a very valid point there. You've just given me a reason to celebrate tonight :laugh: and I believe I owe you a drink








[/quote]

I thought we may be agreeing, but I was concerned that I might be ill and was not thinking clearly.

Wow it must be cold down below somewhere............
[/quote]

You in my basement asshole?







Come on up I owe you a drink


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Liquid said:


> If anything bad really happens, some of the gun guys will end shooting themselves in the foot. Just buying an AR and lots of ammo, does not make one self sustaining.
> 
> Just a thought.


Holy flaming crotches in hell







Armac has a very valid point there. You've just given me a reason to celebrate tonight :laugh: and I believe I owe you a drink








[/quote]

I thought we may be agreeing, but I was concerned that I might be ill and was not thinking clearly.

Wow it must be cold down below somewhere............
[/quote]

You in my basement asshole?







Come on up I owe you a drink :laugh:
[/quote]

You going to buy me a drink before you invite me into your asshole?

Mighty kind of you sir........I might take you up on that.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This is actually and interesting topic.....even while trying to wade past Liquids constant bashing. Cant we ever have an argument on this forum without people resorting to personal attacks?


Liquid said:


> Gas just went down another 2 cents. Cost of living is at an all time low. *Unless you've been fired or work at mcdonalds I don't see what the problem is.* If you've been fired I guess its time to find another job or take your ass back to school. Not time to run around with a tin foil hat on blaming everyone else for your short comings lol. Personally I'm enjoying everything being so dirt cheap, a lot of opportunities out there and I'm loving it. If you're a dead beat retard its your own fault, but this backwards way of thinking has gone beyond amusement and remains just another giant flat out pathetic excuse. Hmmm lets load up on ammunition then complaining about the cost of a non existent 10 dollar loaf of bread lol go figure. You want a reason to shoot at sh*t? Do the world a favor and put yourself out of your own misery imo lol.


What about the millions of people on the verge of retirement....or who had retired already....only to see their life savings vanish when stocks plummeted? I dont feel bad for people that created their situation...but there are millions of hard working, tax paying Americans that are struggling....and not because of a situation they created. So you want that 60 year-old man who just got laid off to go back to school? I got news for ya....there are very few industries that will hire a 60 year old...education or not. I despise subsidizing undeserving lazyass people....but what has happened to some people is tragic imo. So even though I might be able to buy more groceries....I am certainly not "Loving it".


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Gas just went down another 2 cents. Cost of living is at an all time low. *Unless you've been fired or work at mcdonalds I don't see what the problem is.* If you've been fired I guess its time to find another job or take your ass back to school. Not time to run around with a tin foil hat on blaming everyone else for your short comings lol. Personally I'm enjoying everything being so dirt cheap, a lot of opportunities out there and I'm loving it. If you're a dead beat retard its your own fault, but this backwards way of thinking has gone beyond amusement and remains just another giant flat out pathetic excuse. Hmmm lets load up on ammunition then complaining about the cost of a non existent 10 dollar loaf of bread lol go figure. You want a reason to shoot at sh*t? Do the world a favor and put yourself out of your own misery imo lol.


*What about the millions of people on the verge of retirement....or who had retired already....only to see their life savings vanish when stocks plummeted? I dont feel bad for people that created their situation...but there are millions of hard working, tax paying Americans that are struggling....and not because of a situation they created. So you want that 60 year-old man who just got laid off to go back to school? I got news for ya....there are very few industries that will hire a 60 year old...education or not. I despise subsidizing undeserving lazyass people....but what has happened to some people is tragic imo. So even though I might be able to buy more groceries....I am certainly not "Loving it".
[/quote]*

Actually a very valid point, and probably the only people that I feel for during these times. Not to sure what Obama's policies are on this, but I'm almost certain privatizing social security wouldn't have done anything to help further their situation. Even tho I'm for "privatizing social security", my mother in law minus her husbands earnings is actually in that same position. Retired and watching her nest egg shrink. Luckily my father in law has a healthy pension..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Bush invested in corporate America and bailed out wall street with absolutely no accountability. Obama is holding wall street accountable furthering criminal investigations while matching bush's bailout with an investment in education and main street itself. The president we're stuck with? Your other option was Mccain who was ready to have his top economic adviser "Phil Gramm" of all people, a bonified "wall street thug" and one of the direct contributors to the current economic stasis, replace Paulson as secretary or treasury. Lol you really don't have any idea how good of hands you're in compared to the direction this country could have went under a Mccain. At least give it more then a few weeks before all the "We're doomed" tin foiled ass lube..


If you think Obama is demanding real accountability from Wall Street, you're very very gullable. The only time they want accountability is in order to get a greater stake in the coprorations' assets. You're right about Bush, but Clinton was only better in the sense that he didn't pull us into a multi-trillion dollar war with no end. Many of the restrictions on highly leveraged lending were done away with during Clinton's administration. Many of the economic advisors are now working for Obama. They have deep connections to the mortgage and insurance industry, as well as to the outsourcing campaign that is running up our trade deficit and destroying our manufacture at home. This is why these guys love bailouts. Because the people they know best are high finaciers. I agree that McCain is just as bad. Don't you see that both parties are corrupt to the core, and that printing money and raising taxes will only aggrivate a terrible situation?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> fargo, the money is gone, houses were backed by a piece of paper that said you owe x dollars. called a mortgage. houses are worth half as much as they were, but those people still owe that money...TRILLIONS of dollars have disappeared from the formerly artificial economy that we were running on...the only way to cushion the fall is to inject a lot of money back into the economy. loans, credit...etc...those are what drive growth in the private sector...without borrowing ability the middle-class (the vast majority of small business owners) will go down the toilet, and you're already seeing it.


Injecting tons of govt money into the economy will exacerbate the situation. First, unless serious reform is enacted against highly leveraged banking, the problem of toxic assets and credit bubbles will continue. If they were really serious, the politicians would put an end to second party mortgage holders. The bank in most cases immediately sells the mortgage off to an investment bank or some other highly leveraged player, who then pools one's mortgage in with others and allows Wall Street thugs to play casino with the money at very high risk. Until these loans are secured with the original banks, there will be no way to police the problem.

You want to inject credit back into the economy, well what we need is more savings and less borrowing. That's what the market is trying to tell Americans, but they just want to full steam ahead with more borrowing as soon as possible. Credit is important, but the dynamics of the credit market have to be completely overhauled. Look, you want a simple sollution. Bring all the troops home from Iraq and Afghanistan and you'd erase billions in deficit spending. Then pool that money into giving millions of Americans a temporary head start and revamped loans. This would provide a saftey net while all the insolvent banks could fail and be taken over by solvent ones. then the Wall Street thugs and Corporate players shoudl be arrested. Erase the income tax entirely and start giving incentives to the private sector to start providing infrastructure. The extra money in the economy would generate billions in spending and capital investment. The income tax is the biggest fraud ever perpetuated on the public.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Just follow Warren Buffet - how does that go.... gready when others are fearful, fearful when others are gready??

I have been nibbling at stock, and buying at prices I have never seen in my investing career. Some of my companies are reporting price/profit ratios (yes- not price to EARNINGS) of 50% just in the last two quarters. I have other companies that are increasing dividends, and I have bought into the oil patch (people have been dumping canadian oil companies because they have slashed their dividends - i bought just for that reason. Responsible management, conserving cash).

I even bought some real estate last month - GASP! 10 Year mortgage at 5.25% - not shabby i think.

But, in no way shape or form will I touch the US dollar. As many have said here - I don't like what I see with Obama's printing press.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Bush invested in corporate America and bailed out wall street with absolutely no accountability. Obama is holding wall street accountable furthering criminal investigations while matching bush's bailout with an investment in education and main street itself. The president we're stuck with? Your other option was Mccain who was ready to have his top economic adviser "Phil Gramm" of all people, a bonified "wall street thug" and one of the direct contributors to the current economic stasis, replace Paulson as secretary or treasury. Lol you really don't have any idea how good of hands you're in compared to the direction this country could have went under a Mccain. At least give it more then a few weeks before all the "We're doomed" tin foiled ass lube..


If you think Obama is demanding real accountability from Wall Street, you're very very gullable. The only time they want accountability is in order to get a greater stake in the coprorations' assets. You're right about Bush, but Clinton was only better in the sense that he didn't pull us into a multi-trillion dollar war with no end. Many of the restrictions on highly leveraged lending were done away with during Clinton's administration. Many of the economic advisors are now working for Obama. They have deep connections to the mortgage and insurance industry, as well as to the outsourcing campaign that is running up our trade deficit and destroying our manufacture at home. This is why these guys love bailouts. Because the people they know best are high finaciers. I agree that McCain is just as bad. *Don't you see that both parties are corrupt to the core*, and that printing money and raising taxes will only aggrivate a terrible situation?[/quote]



That's what I like to hear! I don't think people realize how corrupt $hit is. So many seem to vote on emotion alone and never really look at the real issues and policies sitting quietly in the backrooms. People think its the repubs or the dems who are at fault. The majority are all in on it if you ask me. So many people put so much trust in the gov its disgusting. Sometimes I think that many of those in power look at us the average AMERICAN CITIZENRY like we are FU*KING ants. Nothing ever changes because so many people are content with the crap they have (cell works, internet is on, food in the fridge) that it seems as if everything is OK. When in reality its not at all. This country looks like its turning into an oligarchy and less like a REPUBLIC more and more every day. People say I'm paranoid but I dont give a $hit. I strongly believe that it is our responsibility as citizens to watch those in the gov very very closely.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Gas just went down another 2 cents. Cost of living is at an all time low. *Unless you've been fired or work at mcdonalds I don't see what the problem is.* If you've been fired I guess its time to find another job or take your ass back to school. Not time to run around with a tin foil hat on blaming everyone else for your short comings lol. Personally I'm enjoying everything being so dirt cheap, a lot of opportunities out there and I'm loving it. If you're a dead beat retard its your own fault, but this backwards way of thinking has gone beyond amusement and remains just another giant flat out pathetic excuse. Hmmm lets load up on ammunition then complaining about the cost of a non existent 10 dollar loaf of bread lol go figure. You want a reason to shoot at sh*t? Do the world a favor and put yourself out of your own misery imo lol.


What about the millions of people on the verge of retirement....or who had retired already....only to see their life savings vanish when stocks plummeted? I dont feel bad for people that created their situation...but there are millions of hard working, tax paying Americans that are struggling....and not because of a situation they created. So you want that 60 year-old man who just got laid off to go back to school? I got news for ya....there are very few industries that will hire a 60 year old...education or not. I despise subsidizing undeserving lazyass people....but what has happened to some people is tragic imo. So even though I might be able to buy more groceries....I am certainly not "Loving it".
[/quote]

I am sort of opposite of you. I feel that everyone is responsible for the own well being. Had your money in the market and lost it; should have researched more. Worked for GM and had your pension froze; you in a shape or form supported the UAW which aided in the crippling of the company, plus you should have been entrepreneurial and invested elsewhere.

I am enjoying these times, as I don't think the world is ending. We are in for some very hard times, but if you put your money in logical places, you can take advantage of a great correction in the marketplace.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Plum said:


> Gas just went down another 2 cents. Cost of living is at an all time low. *Unless you've been fired or work at mcdonalds I don't see what the problem is.* If you've been fired I guess its time to find another job or take your ass back to school. Not time to run around with a tin foil hat on blaming everyone else for your short comings lol. Personally I'm enjoying everything being so dirt cheap, a lot of opportunities out there and I'm loving it. If you're a dead beat retard its your own fault, but this backwards way of thinking has gone beyond amusement and remains just another giant flat out pathetic excuse. Hmmm lets load up on ammunition then complaining about the cost of a non existent 10 dollar loaf of bread lol go figure. You want a reason to shoot at sh*t? Do the world a favor and put yourself out of your own misery imo lol.


What about the millions of people on the verge of retirement....or who had retired already....only to see their life savings vanish when stocks plummeted? I dont feel bad for people that created their situation...but there are millions of hard working, tax paying Americans that are struggling....and not because of a situation they created. So you want that 60 year-old man who just got laid off to go back to school? I got news for ya....there are very few industries that will hire a 60 year old...education or not. I despise subsidizing undeserving lazyass people....but what has happened to some people is tragic imo. So even though I might be able to buy more groceries....I am certainly not "Loving it".
[/quote]

I am sort of opposite of you. I feel that everyone is responsible for the own well being. Had your money in the market and lost it; should have researched more. Worked for GM and had your pension froze; you in a shape or form supported the UAW which aided in the crippling of the company, plus you should have been entrepreneurial and invested elsewhere.

I am enjoying these times, as I don't think the world is ending. We are in for some very hard times, but if you put your money in logical places, you can take advantage of a great correction in the marketplace.
[/quote]

Pretty much







.. still sucks watching a select few suffer tho.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Plum said:


> I am sort of opposite of you. I feel that everyone is responsible for the own well being. Had your money in the market and lost it; should have researched more. Worked for GM and had your pension froze; you in a shape or form supported the UAW which aided in the crippling of the company, plus you should have been entrepreneurial and invested elsewhere.
> 
> I am enjoying these times, as I don't think the world is ending. We are in for some very hard times, but if you put your money in logical places, you can take advantage of a great correction in the marketplace.


If everyone had the choice of where their retirement was invested...I might agree...however a retirement fund I have that was invested by a broker chosen by the company...is worth about half it was a year ago. That wasnt my doing....it is simply that I didnt pull it out. Not that I would have the option...or done any better....it just is what it is.

Most people dont know much about the stock market...and they just invest as they have been directed. Unfortunately...I dont know of any investments besides the most conservative...that would have survived this drop in the market. And the people that invested in long term conservative investments....would have been killed in the last 5 years. I dont blame the average joe from taking advantage of the boom in the last 10 years...I just feel sorry for the older baby boomers that cant retire at 65. IMO...anyone that has worked for 40 or 50 years...deserves to retire and enjoy life a bit...it is the people that have not put in the effort that piss me off.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I am sort of opposite of you. I feel that everyone is responsible for the own well being. Had your money in the market and lost it; should have researched more. Worked for GM and had your pension froze; you in a shape or form supported the UAW which aided in the crippling of the company, plus you should have been entrepreneurial and invested elsewhere.
> 
> I am enjoying these times, as I don't think the world is ending. We are in for some very hard times, but if you put your money in logical places, you can take advantage of a great correction in the marketplace.


If everyone had the choice of where their retirement was invested...I might agree...however a retirement fund I have that was invested by a broker chosen by the company...is worth about half it was a year ago. That wasnt my doing....it is simply that I didnt pull it out. Not that I would have the option...or done any better....it just is what it is.

Most people dont know much about the stock market...and they just invest as they have been directed. Unfortunately...I dont know of any investments besides the most conservative...that would have survived this drop in the market. And the people that invested in long term conservative investments....would have been killed in the last 5 years. I dont blame the average joe from taking advantage of the boom in the last 10 years...I just feel sorry for the older baby boomers that cant retire at 65. IMO...anyone that has worked for 40 or 50 years...deserves to retire and enjoy life a bit...it is the people that have not put in the effort that piss me off.
[/quote]

I understand, and have people close to me in this sitiuation, and feel for them. To blindly follow someone's advice in regards to your money (broker) is insane in my opinion. Every investor gets annual reports, and at most times quarterly. If you don't understand them, you should question why you are in the market. There is more information available to the retail investor today, than what there has ever been. I think the market is simple for the most part. The complicated products are not needed for the average investor, as they can supply their retirement easily with plain stock.

In regards to retirement plans in company's - again, you are trusting someone else with your money. Sure, maybe 60 years ago these used to work, but now employee's are looked upon as an expense, plain and simple. I have a pension at work and it is respectable. But in no way shape or form will I trust them to provide me a stable retirement.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

^^ right around 05 I pulled out of an aggressive package and went conservative. Now all I buy are bonds..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Plum said:


> I understand, and have people close to me in this sitiuation, and feel for them. To blindly follow someone's advice in regards to your money (broker) is insane in my opinion. Every investor gets annual reports, and at most times quarterly. If you don't understand them, you should question why you are in the market. There is more information available to the retail investor today, than what there has ever been. I think the market is simple for the most part. The complicated products are not needed for the average investor, as they can supply their retirement easily with plain stock.
> 
> In regards to retirement plans in company's - again, you are trusting someone else with your money. Sure, maybe 60 years ago these used to work, but now employee's are looked upon as an expense, plain and simple. I have a pension at work and it is respectable. But in no way shape or form will I trust them to provide me a stable retirement.


Do you really think that the average person actually understands those annual reports? They might say they do....but most dont have the financial background to know what the hell they are reading. You are talking about a generation that has a large percentage that cant read...and I would bet an even larger percentage that never used a computer. It might be easy for you to point out how easy it is to manage your investments....but I would bet that most are completely ignorant in that area....and they trust people that supposedly have the education and are paid to do this for a living. I take my car to a mechanic for a reason....I dont want to learn automobile mechanics in order to service my car. I go out to eat for a reason....I dont want to go to culinary school to make myself a meal. Well....I am sure many people feel the same way about investments.

And the plan from my old job was employer funded....not something I contributed too or managed.

And Liquid giving investment advice just strikes me as funny


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Pretty much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A select few? The unemployment rate is approaching 10%. It's over that in the Rust belt. Foreclosures are everywhere. It's not a select few. The good thing is that it's estimated that the stimulus infrastructure projects will create jobs for hundreds of thousands of illegal immigrants, since the congress will not extend the E-verify program.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

After sifting through this thread I can say only a couple things. The goverment of the U.S bailing out Wallstreet&Auto Industry while doing nothing to counteract the housing crisis or the economy of the internal United States was bad news in my view. Is the U.S not a capitalist market place?? If using that as a template is it not the basis of that economic system that if you make a inferior product you sell less than competitors and eventually go out of business. I also would like to ask "Where is all this money that car companies made hand over fist for the last 40 years??? Did GM not have major investments in defense companies and international conglomerates???? What type of bank needs a bailout don't these compaines make money outta your money???? With Intrest and investment possibilities out the rear how can a bank start to go under and if deserving of a bailout why would the goverment allow the ceo's and upper management to remain in control???? If they screwed it up this bad why would you allow them to remain in the same position and using the bailout bucks to buy a new Cashmere hand woven stack of toliet paper along with private jets, limos,marble desks,ivory paperweights and a gold paper shredder to rid yourself of documents that would suggest that your corporate decsions are that of a "SPECIAL" person." If you ask me at least Obama is trying to move your country forward and through the strategy of any action is better than no action. In bailing out these huge "deadweight companies" you have no one but those companies to blame. I have heard about if they go Chapter 11 that it will sink the economy, but what if it's a slow drain does that help the economy in a positive way. If it were up to me I would say to hell with the car companies and minor help to Wallstreet and take that money and invest in products viable for the future, rebuild the country,buy some gas to ship your boys home from Iraq,along with a investment plan done by someone that has a clue on economics,buy the car giants and their unions a big decorative tombstone, and revamp the morgage guildlines to not allow sales below prime rate and maybe just maybe keep your country from imploding which I highly doubt is possible. Then again what does a roofer with limited education from canada know right?????


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I understand, and have people close to me in this sitiuation, and feel for them. To blindly follow someone's advice in regards to your money (broker) is insane in my opinion. Every investor gets annual reports, and at most times quarterly. If you don't understand them, you should question why you are in the market. There is more information available to the retail investor today, than what there has ever been. I think the market is simple for the most part. The complicated products are not needed for the average investor, as they can supply their retirement easily with plain stock.
> 
> In regards to retirement plans in company's - again, you are trusting someone else with your money. Sure, maybe 60 years ago these used to work, but now employee's are looked upon as an expense, plain and simple. I have a pension at work and it is respectable. But in no way shape or form will I trust them to provide me a stable retirement.


Do you really think that the average person actually understands those annual reports? They might say they do....but most dont have the financial background to know what the hell they are reading. You are talking about a generation that has a large percentage that cant read...and I would bet an even larger percentage that never used a computer. It might be easy for you to point out how easy it is to manage your investments....but I would bet that most are completely ignorant in that area....and they trust people that supposedly have the education and are paid to do this for a living. I take my car to a mechanic for a reason....I dont want to learn automobile mechanics in order to service my car. I go out to eat for a reason....I dont want to go to culinary school to make myself a meal. Well....I am sure many people feel the same way about investments.

And the plan from my old job was employer funded....not something I contributed too or managed.

And Liquid giving investment advice just strikes me as funny








[/quote]

Ageed completely in regards to people being ignorant - but with that being said... Don't complain when you get screwed. There are simple investments out there that are easy to understand. As liquid stated - bonds. It's an IOU - does not get simpler.

Pensions - whether sponsored completely by the corporastion or partically funded by me - I don't put faith in them. I state this advice to all I know. Invest outside of any work retirement options that are available.

To me, it's a simple problem. I would rather have too much money at retirement, then not enough. Of course, some would say than your living without in the present, but I don't feel that I am.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I understand, and have people close to me in this sitiuation, and feel for them. To blindly follow someone's advice in regards to your money (broker) is insane in my opinion. Every investor gets annual reports, and at most times quarterly. If you don't understand them, you should question why you are in the market. There is more information available to the retail investor today, than what there has ever been. I think the market is simple for the most part. The complicated products are not needed for the average investor, as they can supply their retirement easily with plain stock.
> 
> In regards to retirement plans in company's - again, you are trusting someone else with your money. Sure, maybe 60 years ago these used to work, but now employee's are looked upon as an expense, plain and simple. I have a pension at work and it is respectable. But in no way shape or form will I trust them to provide me a stable retirement.


Do you really think that the average person actually understands those annual reports? They might say they do....but most dont have the financial background to know what the hell they are reading. You are talking about a generation that has a large percentage that cant read...and I would bet an even larger percentage that never used a computer. It might be easy for you to point out how easy it is to manage your investments....but I would bet that most are completely ignorant in that area....and they trust people that supposedly have the education and are paid to do this for a living. I take my car to a mechanic for a reason....I dont want to learn automobile mechanics in order to service my car. I go out to eat for a reason....I dont want to go to culinary school to make myself a meal. Well....I am sure many people feel the same way about investments.

And the plan from my old job was employer funded....not something I contributed too or managed.

*And Liquid giving investment advice just strikes me as funny







*
[/quote]

lol no skin off my dick, I can't imagine not having control over your assets. I get monthly mail ins and am a click away from my portfolio. Not understanding, paying attention nor reading up on your assets is not an excuse :laugh: I told my mother in law to put everything in bonds a long time ago and she didn't listen. Hate to say I told her so but she will be fine :laugh: . If you didn't invest in bonds on time. Liquid assets or not your fucked from here on out, not my fault nor my problem .. You can always thank your vote, bush and the entirerepublican party.. or blame obama lol what do I care..


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Bonds have never interested me much. Certainly, to each their own... I just rather own the business than have an IOU. Time will tell, I don't have decades of investing experience, thus perhaps I will change my habits.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Plum said:


> Bonds have never interested me much. Certainly, to each their own... I just rather own the business than have an IOU. Time will tell, I don't have decades of investing experience, thus perhaps I will change my habits.


I was ultra-aggressive through out the 90's and made a hell of a lot more gains then losses because of it. But around 05 with bush's reelection, despite the common delusion of "invincibility" in this country I at least knew the only thing left in this country with its feet on the ground during this so called boom in "freedom fries" was the market







. A sad reality check that rhetoric nor propaganda will never be able to control.. There's nothing wrong with playing around with loose change, but if we're talking your kids education or a nest egg, I knew then like I know now its best not to bet against the house. And in a Chinese house the "freedom fries" stock holds no weight :laugh: . Sometimes its just best to cut your losses and bring it back to basics and given the option to do it then or being stuck sh*t out of luck now? I consider my gut decision to be a brilliant move







.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i have a basic understanding of how bonds work, but could you explain it more liquid?? dont you buy them at like 50% of their value and in say 25years they reach the 100% value maturity??

is that kinda right? i used to have some bonds when i was a kid but nothing major only about $250 worth of 50$ bonds i think bought at $25.
-Josh


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

JustJoshinYa said:


> i have a basic understanding of how bonds work, but could you explain it more liquid?? dont you buy them at like 50% of their value and in say 25years they reach the 100% value maturity??
> 
> is that kinda right? i used to have some bonds when i was a kid but nothing major only about $250 worth of 50$ bonds i think bought at $25.
> -Josh


pretty much secured accrued interest. you can purchase any amount from short term t-bills to 10 year or long term notes.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...I consider all this "I made all these brilliant moves" in the same vain as all the "I can kick your ass" comments. This is the internet...where all your fantasies can come true. Just like I took Sugar Ray over Marvelous Marvin.....and then doubled down with Douglas over Tyson. It was brilliance I tell ya.....brilliance!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...I consider all this "I made all these brilliant moves" in the same vain as all the "I can kick your ass" comments. This is the internet...where all your fantasies can come true. Just like I took Sugar Ray over Marvelous Marvin.....and then doubled down with Douglas over Tyson. It was brilliance I tell ya.....brilliance!


I can believe the sugar ray bet not like many would remember that fight,but you expect me/us to believe that you picked "Buster" Douglas over Tyson!?!?!?!?! If you did I swear you were the only one that believed besides Douglas himself. What a gong show that fight was Tyson camp didn't even pack ice,compress pads,or more than two bottles of water.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Well...I consider all this "I made all these brilliant moves" in the same vain as all the "I can kick your ass" comments. This is the internet...where all your fantasies can come true. Just like I took Sugar Ray over Marvelous Marvin.....and then doubled down with Douglas over Tyson. It was brilliance I tell ya.....brilliance!


I can believe the sugar ray bet not like many would remember that fight,but you expect me/us to believe that you picked "Buster" Douglas over Tyson!?!?!?!?! If you did I swear you were the only one that believed besides Douglas himself. What a gong show that fight was Tyson camp didn't even pack ice,compress pads,or more than two bottles of water.








[/quote]
Leonard was a 10 to 1 dog in the fight....I believe. I had a friend put $1k on Leonard and I think he was paid $10k. This what I was in the army...and we made somewhere in the neighborhood of $700 a month. And yes...my friend went AWOL and was never seen again


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...I consider all this "I made all these brilliant moves" in the same vain as all the "I can kick your ass" comments. This is the internet...where all your fantasies can come true. Just like I took Sugar Ray over Marvelous Marvin.....and then doubled down with Douglas over Tyson. It was brilliance I tell ya.....brilliance!


I can believe the sugar ray bet not like many would remember that fight,but you expect me/us to believe that you picked "Buster" Douglas over Tyson!?!?!?!?! If you did I swear you were the only one that believed besides Douglas himself. What a gong show that fight was Tyson camp didn't even pack ice,compress pads,or more than two bottles of water.








[/quote]
Leonard was a 10 to 1 dog in the fight....I believe. I had a friend put $1k on Leonard and I think he was paid $10k. This what I was in the army...and we made somewhere in the neighborhood of $700 a month. And yes...my friend went AWOL and was never seen again








[/quote]

Again I believe the Leonard pick my grandpa picked him to win,I still remember watching it on PPV at his house, but the Tyson fight is the one I have a hard time believing. I know no one that picked that outcome, maybe my dad would have said it but not bet it. I still remember him laughing away stating Ali would have never looked past any fight and that Tyson was a loser in his mind from the begining.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There is a difference in picking someone...and putting more then a months salary on a 10-1 underdog.

If you dont believe I picked Tyson...then do you explain the M6 in my driveway?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> There is a difference in picking someone...and putting more then a months salary on a 10-1 underdog.
> 
> If you dont believe I picked Tyson...then do you explain the M6 in my driveway?


You have a Sugar Mama?????? Nuff said GG I believe you but I figure you are the first one I have ever heard about picking that outcome. It would be silly of me to think no one picked douglas after all I bet about 1200 on Couture beating Tim Sylvia and bet about a grand on Lesnar beating Couture. I also put about 1500 on Gonzaga ko'ing Cro Copp but I knew of the results when they happened and long before all that I bet were viewing the "live" event at 8pm mst even though it was in manchester and was over by at least 4 hrs.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...I consider all this "I made all these brilliant moves" in the same vain as all the "I can kick your ass" comments. This is the internet...where all your fantasies can come true. Just like I took Sugar Ray over Marvelous Marvin.....and then doubled down with Douglas over Tyson. It was brilliance I tell ya.....brilliance!


Yeah because it's not like I've been preaching on here for the last 5 years that main stream Americans are digging themselves a grave..







Like I said, no skin off my dick. Typically you're going to believe and follow away, even if its an ideology right off a cliff.. I don't know it must be a genetic trait infused to the average dumbass walking around with his head up his ass.. Or maybe their was some sort of subliminal message in all those sesame street episodes your parents through you in front of as a child







Why the average joe remains as impressionable as he is now as he was when momma used to wipe his ass for him is beyond me. Just do yourself a favor and spare everyone else the blame game. If you're still pissing the bed at this point you might as well get comfortable in it..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> There is a difference in picking someone...and putting more then a months salary on a 10-1 underdog.
> 
> If you dont believe I picked Tyson...then do you explain the M6 in my driveway?


/coughbullshit/cough.. The only way you're throwing a month's salary on dougles in that fight is by accident


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow...... Anybody see that DOW today??? Up almost 380!! End of the world?? Pfft!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

jharrison said:


> Wow...... Anybody see that DOW today??? Up almost 380!! End of the world?? Pfft!


We need ALOT more then a one day rally to pull us out of this mess....


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jharrison said:


> Wow...... Anybody see that DOW today??? Up almost 380!! End of the world?? Pfft!


Citigroup "claimed" they had a profit, they did not mention they have not implemented their loan loss allowance yet...................uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that means the Sheople will think all is well, but they are still going down. Now the government has had them put a spin on their accounting, making the profit anouncement before the loan loss provision was just stupid.

That is what brought out the idiots on Wall Street and the gains.

Just watch and see...........if you do not understand accounting, do not listen to press releases about profit, you can and will be mislead in this enviroment.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

armac said:


> Wow...... Anybody see that DOW today??? Up almost 380!! End of the world?? Pfft!


Citigroup "claimed" they had a profit, they did not mention they have not implemented their loan loss allowance yet...................uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that means the *Sheople *will think all is well, but they are still going down. Now the government has had them put a spin on their accounting, making the profit anouncement before the loan loss provision was just stupid.

That is what brought out the idiots on Wall Street and the gains.

Just watch and see...........if you do not understand accounting, do not listen to press releases about profit, you can and will be mislead in this enviroment.
[/quote]

That's great. Sheople - it's my new favorite word.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> There is a difference in picking someone...and putting more then a months salary on a 10-1 underdog.
> 
> If you dont believe I picked Tyson...then do you explain the M6 in my driveway?


/coughbullshit/cough.. The only way you're throwing a month's salary on dougles in that fight is by accident :laugh:
[/quote]
That wasnt me...that was a friend of mine....and it was the Leonard vs Hagler. And your right.....I dont bet real $ on sports....I only play with small amounts so it is more interesting.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

> What I believe...is that you are amazingly insecure for some reason. Why else would you make every effort to be not only the toughest guy on a fish forum....but now a brilliant investment analysis. That...and the fact that you get so aggressive when anyone questions anything you say. I could see it coming from a 15 year old...but not someone your age that is supposed to be relatively successful with a loving family.
> 
> As far as what I do with my investments....the only thing I said...was that a retirement fund from a company I used to work for hasnt done very well at all. I never said anything about my personal portfolio....or how I manage my investments.












Well put. Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment Desktop_Background.bmp


The above image says what I would say myself in not as quite elegant a manner. I'll save myself the time and let anyone view the lovely posted image who wants to. Enjoy.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Liquid said:


> ^^^just my random note......but you come off very "toolish" sometimes.....


random note^^ you're a f*cking retard and these "dooms day" threads are ridiculous. $10. for a loaf of bread lol I'll believe it when I see it. Pfff you can always make your own bread to go with your racoon sammiches lol.. Y2K Y2K! Quick everyone load up on your saran wrap and the duck tape lol.. Gas just went down another 2 cents. Cost of living is at an all time low. Unless you've been fired or work at mcdonalds I don't see what the problem is. If you've been fired I guess its time to find another job or take your ass back to school. Not time to run around with a tin foil hat on blaming everyone else for your short comings lol. Personally I'm enjoying everything being so dirt cheap, a lot of opportunities out there and I'm loving it. If you're a dead beat retard its your own fault, but this backwards way of thinking has gone beyond amusement and remains just another giant flat out pathetic excuse. Hmmm lets load up on ammunition then complaining about the cost of a non existent 10 dollar loaf of bread lol go figure. You want a reason to shoot at sh*t? Do the world a favor and put yourself out of your own misery imo lol.
[/quote]

see previous statement........

and i never said any of the above.......


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...I consider all this "I made all these brilliant moves" in the same vain as all the "I can kick your ass" comments. This is the internet...where all your fantasies can come true. Just like I took Sugar Ray over Marvelous Marvin.....and then doubled down with Douglas over Tyson. It was brilliance I tell ya.....brilliance!


Yeah because it's not like I've been preaching on here for the last 5 years that main stream Americans are digging themselves a grave..:laugh: Like I said, no skin off my dick. Typically you're going to believe and follow away, even if its an ideology right off a cliff.. I don't know it must be a genetic trait infused to the average dumbass walking around with his head up his ass.. Or maybe their was some sort of subliminal message in all those sesame street episodes your parents through you in front of as a child :laugh: Why the average joe remains as impressionable as he is now as he was when momma used to wipe his ass for him is beyond me. Just do yourself a favor and spare everyone else the blame game. If you're still pissing the bed at this point you might as well get comfortable in it..
[/quote]
What I believe...is that you are amazingly insecure for some reason. Why else would you make every effort to be not only the toughest guy on a fish forum....but now a brilliant investment analyst. That...and the fact that you get so aggressive when anyone questions anything you say. I could see it coming from a 15 year old...but not someone your age that is supposed to be relatively successful with a loving family.

As far as what I do with my investments....the only thing I said...was that a retirement fund from a company I used to work for hasnt done very well at all. I never said anything about my personal portfolio....or how I manage my investments.

[/quote]

Sad but true story, you're right, just because you're a dumb ass doesn't make me a genius. But keep in mind I don't make these retarded threads :laugh: I just reply to them..

Another sad but true story, Back in 04 when I first came on here, right after I bought my first P and was looking up sh*t on them, I patronized everyone's retarded thought process on here up until the reelection of bush.. You know when the freedom fries and pro bush rhetoric was flying all over the place. I said my piece :laugh: over and over again, which pretty much foretold every single hole the bush administration has dug for us since then becoming a reality and all I got was the typical Ann Coultor sheep and Limbaughed laced delusional backlash. Since then, with every thing I called actually coming to life, you still insist you can't be wrong and that you know it all.. Typical but don't expect me to patronize you're retarded "ideologies" and "thought process" by being polite. Especially when somewhere in that tiny brain of yours lol you think you're smarter then me. I am what I am online as I am up close and personal, just like you are what you are. All this is, is a point of view. Whether we're on here or we're sitting next to each other at the bar I don't pull punch's, and all delusions aside, everyone has options lol. And its not my fault if your the type of person that insists on having a cack in his mouth and can't function without one. You're right it may not be my problem but now you can't ever say someone didn't try to warn ya







.

One more sad but true story, not that I give a sh*t about your bright idea's, but If you really believe I insult you and some of the other retards on here because I'm "insecure" then why haven't I been permanently banned yet.:laugh: So once again, I'm gonna take another "wild guess" here that if it makes me "insecure" by "calling it how it is" every time you and the other retarded sheep on here piss all over yourselves in one of these retarded threads, you not doing anything about it makes you some sort of sadist Richard Simmons on the Jerry Springer show who's walked 15 miles knee deep in sh*t asking the retarded audience for directions :laugh: .. Sadly my role for the last 5 years has been that of Jerry Springer, I did not ask for this role but arguing not only politics but "lolrespectable" issues like, "Why it's considered rape if you sleep with a 12 year old even if she ask's for it"







and "why its not ok to beat the crap out of a woman", to top it off I've had to argue both these issues with you personally lol. See the friggin pattern here yet lol you left me with little choice . At the least the kids that are actually "kids" on here have an actual excuse. I nor any other "sane" adult can say the same for you.

You got one thing right tho. My "insecurities" are not enough lately to keep me coming back arguing the same pathetic arguments with the same pathetic group" with different tag names" that makes up the worst this country has to offer. Especially when there has been night's where my wife would walk in and yell at me for giving you retards my attention and time instead of her. Hey I'm far from perfect but come to think of it, this just isn't that entertaining enough anymore.. And trust me when I say, "for your sake"







I hope there's someone out there with a half a brain and a lot of energy to take my place in keeping some sort of logical balance here on RetardedFury :laugh: ..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The omnibus bill passed. Drunken sailor spending continues unabated, and we're still fighting two wars.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Fargo said:


> The omnibus bill passed. Drunken sailor spending continues unabated, and we're still fighting two wars.


until the PUBLIC of this country wakes up starts doing it job, i'm going to continue going Galt.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Look at the dow...... spiralling out of control!!!! Day after day!!!! I can't take it anymore!!!

What is that you say??? Up three days in a row?? How could that be?? I thought the world was coming to an end....


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jharrison said:


> Look at the dow...... spiralling out of control!!!! Day after day!!!! I can't take it anymore!!!
> 
> What is that you say??? Up three days in a row?? How could that be?? I thought the world was coming to an end....


not quite back to 50% value.........it is a bull market


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Sad but true story, you're right, just because you're a dumb ass doesn't make me a genius. But keep in mind I don't make these retarded threads :laugh: I just reply to them..
> 
> Another sad but true story, Back in 04 when I first came on here, right after I bought my first P and was looking up sh*t on them, I patronized everyone's retarded thought process on here up until the reelection of bush.. You know when the freedom fries and pro bush rhetoric was flying all over the place. I said my piece :laugh: over and over again, which pretty much foretold every single hole the bush administration has dug for us since then becoming a reality and all I got was the typical Ann Coultor sheep and Limbaughed laced delusional backlash. Since then, with every thing I called actually coming to life, *you still insist you can't be wrong and that you know it all*.. Typical but don't expect me to patronize you're retarded "ideologies" and "thought process" by being polite. Especially when somewhere in that tiny brain of yours lol you think you're smarter then me. I am what I am online as I am up close and personal, just like you are what you are. All this is, is a point of view. Whether we're on here or we're sitting next to each other at the bar I don't pull punch's, and all delusions aside, everyone has options lol. And its not my fault if your the type of person that insists on having a cack in his mouth and can't function without one. You're right it may not be my problem but now you can't ever say someone didn't try to warn ya
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? I never engage in political threads because it is pointless. People believe what they believe because of the influences they have had in life....not because of the rantings on a fish forum. I would rather spend my time on here helping people with their fish. So save all the "I told you so" for someone that actually engaged in the pointless political arguments on this forum. What I can say...is that when I offer an opinion I do it without the need to belittle someone about their views...no matter how off base I may think they are. As long as someone is not just parroting what they heard somewhere...and can actually make an argument....I respect what they have to say.


> One more sad but true story, not that I give a sh*t about your bright idea's, but If you really believe I insult you and some of the other retards on here because I'm "insecure" *then why haven't I been permanently banned yet*.:laugh: So once again, I'm gonna take another "wild guess" here that if it makes me "insecure" by "calling it how it is" every time you and the other retarded sheep on here piss all over yourselves in one of these retarded threads, you not doing anything about it makes you some sort of sadist Richard Simmons on the Jerry Springer show who's walked 15 miles knee deep in sh*t asking the retarded audience for directions :laugh: .. Sadly my role for the last 5 years has been that of Jerry Springer, I did not ask for this role but arguing not only politics but "lolrespectable" issues like, "Why it's considered rape if you sleep with a 12 year old even if she ask's for it"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want to know the truth? Its because you are relatively harmless. Your like that gradeschool bully that everyone was afraid of when they were 5...but now their antics are just funny...if not a little sad. Although some might get a little worked up...most can see them for what they are....a way for you to detract from your actual argument. People resort to name calling and profanity when their argument is weak....a little known fact that seems to be pretty accurate. Someone that has a valid argument....doesnt need to point out the how incompetent the other person is....they let their argument make people look foolish...


> You got one thing right tho. My "insecurities" are not enough lately to keep me coming back arguing the same pathetic arguments with the same pathetic group" with different tag names" that makes up the worst this country has to offer. Especially when there has been night's where my wife would walk in and yell at me for giving you retards my attention and time instead of her. Hey I'm far from perfect but come to think of it, this just isn't that entertaining enough anymore.. And trust me when I say, "for your sake"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope we are that lucky


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Liquid said:


> Well...I consider all this "I made all these brilliant moves" in the same vain as all the "I can kick your ass" comments. This is the internet...where all your fantasies can come true. Just like I took Sugar Ray over Marvelous Marvin.....and then doubled down with Douglas over Tyson. It was brilliance I tell ya.....brilliance!


Yeah because it's not like I've been preaching on here for the last 5 years that main stream Americans are digging themselves a grave..:laugh: Like I said, no skin off my dick. Typically you're going to believe and follow away, even if its an ideology right off a cliff.. I don't know it must be a genetic trait infused to the average dumbass walking around with his head up his ass.. Or maybe their was some sort of subliminal message in all those sesame street episodes your parents through you in front of as a child :laugh: Why the average joe remains as impressionable as he is now as he was when momma used to wipe his ass for him is beyond me. Just do yourself a favor and spare everyone else the blame game. If you're still pissing the bed at this point you might as well get comfortable in it..
[/quote]
What I believe...is that you are amazingly insecure for some reason. Why else would you make every effort to be not only the toughest guy on a fish forum....but now a brilliant investment analyst. That...and the fact that you get so aggressive when anyone questions anything you say. I could see it coming from a 15 year old...but not someone your age that is supposed to be relatively successful with a loving family.

As far as what I do with my investments....the only thing I said...was that a retirement fund from a company I used to work for hasnt done very well at all. I never said anything about my personal portfolio....or how I manage my investments.

[/quote]

Sad but true story, you're right, just because you're a dumb ass doesn't make me a genius. But keep in mind I don't make these retarded threads :laugh: I just reply to them..

Another sad but true story, Back in 04 when I first came on here, right after I bought my first P and was looking up sh*t on them, I patronized everyone's retarded thought process on here up until the reelection of bush.. You know when the freedom fries and pro bush rhetoric was flying all over the place. I said my piece :laugh: over and over again, which pretty much foretold every single hole the bush administration has dug for us since then becoming a reality and all I got was the typical Ann Coultor sheep and Limbaughed laced delusional backlash. Since then, with every thing I called actually coming to life, you still insist you can't be wrong and that you know it all.. Typical but don't expect me to patronize you're retarded "ideologies" and "thought process" by being polite. Especially when somewhere in that tiny brain of yours lol you think you're smarter then me. I am what I am online as I am up close and personal, just like you are what you are. All this is, is a point of view. Whether we're on here or we're sitting next to each other at the bar I don't pull punch's, and all delusions aside, everyone has options lol. And its not my fault if your the type of person that insists on having a cack in his mouth and can't function without one. You're right it may not be my problem but now you can't ever say someone didn't try to warn ya







.

One more sad but true story, not that I give a sh*t about your bright idea's, but If you really believe I insult you and some of the other retards on here because I'm "insecure" then why haven't I been permanently banned yet.:laugh: So once again, I'm gonna take another "wild guess" here that if it makes me "insecure" by "calling it how it is" every time you and the other retarded sheep on here piss all over yourselves in one of these retarded threads, you not doing anything about it makes you some sort of sadist Richard Simmons on the Jerry Springer show who's walked 15 miles knee deep in sh*t asking the retarded audience for directions :laugh: .. Sadly my role for the last 5 years has been that of Jerry Springer, I did not ask for this role but arguing not only politics but "lolrespectable" issues like, "Why it's considered rape if you sleep with a 12 year old even if she ask's for it"







and "why its not ok to beat the crap out of a woman", to top it off I've had to argue both these issues with you personally lol. See the friggin pattern here yet lol you left me with little choice . At the least the kids that are actually "kids" on here have an actual excuse. I nor any other "sane" adult can say the same for you.

You got one thing right tho. My "insecurities" are not enough lately to keep me coming back arguing the same pathetic arguments with the same pathetic group" with different tag names" that makes up the worst this country has to offer. Especially when there has been night's where my wife would walk in and yell at me for giving you retards my attention and time instead of her. Hey I'm far from perfect but come to think of it, this just isn't that entertaining enough anymore.. And trust me when I say, "for your sake"







I hope there's someone out there with a half a brain and a lot of energy to take my place in keeping some sort of logical balance here on RetardedFury :laugh: ..
[/quote]

Once again......I have never stated any political opinion I have ever had on PFury.....Why you may ask?? B/C of "retards" like you.
Just everything about you..comments,avatar,sigs, all make you come off like a bag of douche. Maybe you should go spend some time with the wifey and stop acting like a badass behind you computer......

Im done with the back and forth. I just wanted to let you know how you come off dude.....


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

mdrs said:


> The omnibus bill passed. Drunken sailor spending continues unabated, and we're still fighting two wars.


until the PUBLIC of this country wakes up starts doing it job, i'm going to continue going Galt.
[/quote]

There's nothing the public can do by peaceful means. They vote out one corrupt senator and another takes his place. They contact their congressman and it falls on deaf ears. They save their money and the finance thugs destroy it on the over-leveraged market. The govt has a semi-benign oligarchy going right now. The only hope is in 3rd party types of candidates like Ron Paul. Any smart voter would give up all affiliations with the Democrats and Republicans and never vote for them again.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Fargo said:


> The omnibus bill passed. Drunken sailor spending continues unabated, and we're still fighting two wars.


until the PUBLIC of this country wakes up starts doing it job, i'm going to continue going Galt.
[/quote]

There's nothing the public can do by peaceful means. They vote out one corrupt senator and another takes his place. They contact their congressman and it falls on deaf ears. They save their money and the finance thugs destroy it on the over-leveraged market. The govt has a semi-benign oligarchy going right now. The only hope is in 3rd party types of candidates like Ron Paul. Any smart voter would give up all affiliations with the Democrats and Republicans and never vote for them again.
[/quote]

You calling for a violent revolt?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

armac said:


> The omnibus bill passed. Drunken sailor spending continues unabated, and we're still fighting two wars.


until the PUBLIC of this country wakes up starts doing it job, i'm going to continue going Galt.
[/quote]

There's nothing the public can do by peaceful means. They vote out one corrupt senator and another takes his place. They contact their congressman and it falls on deaf ears. They save their money and the finance thugs destroy it on the over-leveraged market. The govt has a semi-benign oligarchy going right now. The only hope is in 3rd party types of candidates like Ron Paul. Any smart voter would give up all affiliations with the Democrats and Republicans and never vote for them again.
[/quote]

You calling for a violent revolt?
[/quote]

I'm not advocating anything; but do you really think our corrupt leaders and the taxing authorities are really going to listen to everyday, ordinary people's demands. THEY DON"T CARE. So if we vote this corrupt one out, I'm sure a corrupt Republican takes her place.






We voted corrupt Mike Dewine out in Ohio. Now we have corrupt Sherrod Brown.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Fargo said:


> The omnibus bill passed. Drunken sailor spending continues unabated, and we're still fighting two wars.


until the PUBLIC of this country wakes up starts doing it job, i'm going to continue going Galt.
[/quote]

There's nothing the public can do by peaceful means. They vote out one corrupt senator and another takes his place. They contact their congressman and it falls on deaf ears. They save their money and the finance thugs destroy it on the over-leveraged market. The govt has a semi-benign oligarchy going right now. The only hope is in 3rd party types of candidates like Ron Paul. Any smart voter would give up all affiliations with the Democrats and Republicans and never vote for them again.

[/quote]

if you think that third party candidates like Paul are the only hope you see hope in peaceful means. i agree that people with opinions like his, not exactly like his, are needed but the public needs to give up the idea of a free lunch and live on earth with the rest of us. until that happens, until the man to be protected and rewarded is the man who wants to achieve on his own without government help, i still say the government is only a reflection of the governed.


----------

